# Average Salary ?



## taytealdred (Jan 4, 2011)

what is the average salary of a cruise ship chef? i love travelling and think it would be a great experience in the future. 

thanks, 
  Tayte


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

TayteAldred:

Have you ever learned to use the Search function above to search for "cruise ship?" See *Cruise Ship Jobs*, but do not pay any of those agencies any money! Cruise lines hire directly or through employment agencies.


----------

